# African Dwarf Frogs



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

So I just got my 2 mystery snails yesterday, but today I decided to also get a dwarf frog. So I got the frog and some micro frog pellets. I'm not really sure if there's anything I have to do to take care of it other than feed it and change the water. I got Zoo Med Micro frog pellets for him (or her not sure) and am going to add him to my 10 gal with 2 mystery snails and 2 bettas, then I'm going to stop adding cause I'm stocked good now. So i'm just wondering how much to feed him and how often and some good care tips for beginners for dwarf frogs. Thanks.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh yah and one more question, if i drop the food in, it gets into the gravel a bit, is he able to get it out of the gravel to eat it? It's just sinking frog food


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

Typically I feed mine every other day (with the rest of my fish). Also keep in mind that they also eat fish flakes, sinking algae pellets, and other standard fish food. If you want you could even supplement their diet with baby frozen brine shrimp. As for everything else its just like another fish in the aquarium. Be sure to provide some sort of shelter though. Plants, rock piles, driftwood, and other decorations work well. Good luck!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

they also LOVE bloodworms, + its good cause they an smell it out, i read somewhere that they cant really see very well and mostly depend on smell for there food


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the tips but i'm sad to announce he died about 6 hours after coming home :'( and I have no clue why. He seemed fine before that he was swimming and eating too.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

ADFs seem to struggle for some reason. I have no idea why. Most frogs are pretty hardy, but these guys seem to die for no good reason. I'm really sorry he didn't make it! Maybe the petstore water was just too yucky!


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ossibly, but I got him from my LPS which usually has prettygood water, but he did seem a little wierd after i bought him, but nothing too severe. The only thing I can think of was the water is too warm? What temperatures do they do good in. My tank is 78 degrees


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay, so since he's gaurenteed I was able to get a new one (which is way more active and looks much better than the one which died!) and I echanged for a different food which looked a lot better. So just one more question, the pellets are rather big and the bottle says 3-6 daily so I'm thinking 3/day does that sound good? They are HBH Frog & Tadpole Bites (or some name like that) and if they float down into the gravel is the frog able to eat them and get them out of the gravel??


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I might be nervous he would eat the gravel. You can use chopsticks and hand feed him if you want!


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

he won't the gravel is large way bigger than his mouth
now i'm still trying to figure out how much to feed him and how often... and if he's able to eat it out of the space between the gravel?


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

He's still doing good, and he also decided he'd like to jump the divider and visit my other beta haha, that was funny. Anybody able to answer my question above yet?? ^


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

He might be able to get it, but remember these guys are near blind. That's why most people feed with some kind of feeding tongs. From what I've heard, these frogs do best if given a feeding area if you want them to find the food on their own. Try to always put the food in the same spot and the frog will always search there. Some people use one of those small terracotta 'plates' as a food dish. Frogs don't forage for food so they might miss stuff lost in the gravel. You can also 'tap' train them. Tap the edge of the tank gently everytime you are about to feed, and they will associate the noise with food and therefore search for the food. Handfeeding is easier as you can monitor how much food they eat and you can make sure no food is lowering water quality. I also think it's very important to mix in some live and frozen foods occassionally. I think it will help them thrive. Pellet food is great, but nothing replaces all the goodness in what they are designed to eat! 


I would feed every other day!


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, he is eating fine I drop the food in and 5 mins later it's gone inhis mouth!!! No problems 
Merry Christmas!


----------

